# Persons Siren?



## Panamahouse (May 30, 2021)

I got this the other day. It looks like a older Persons Siren. Trying to find age or era it was from. Not sure what type of bike it was for because it seems heavy.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

They made those for about 20 years I think. 1940s-early 1960s? V/r Shawn


----------

